# Can my dog eat peanut butter



## youngtay81 (Sep 9, 2009)

I saw a vid on youtube and a pitbull was eating peanut butter. I have heard that a dog can lose his or her bark. So can a dog eat peanut butter?


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Dogs love peanut butter! It won't hurt there bark one bit. You could stuff it in a kong for a special treat.


----------

